# Another Wal Mart Shoplifting Story



## NickCofphee

After reading "If you where at wal-mart at 4:00 in the morning", I decided to write my own stories of Wal-Mart. One in particular that landed me in jail.....

Ah, fond memories of being 15. Smoked pot for the first time, drank, found out what punk music is. But more importantly, learned to shoplift!
I'll never forget the first time I shoplifted. My brother and best friend had been telling me stories of boosting PC games from wal mart, very successfully. Wait, you just..take them? How-- you don't get caug---whaaaaa!? I was skeptical, but they showed me the games and I knew they were legit. After they kept giving stories, and showed me money of selling them at school, I HAD to try.
They ran down the plan. Pretty simple actually. Pretend like you're looking at games. Discreetly cut the tape with a razor blade in between your fingers. Take the disc out. Stack it somewhere. Do the next game. When you have all the games you want, take the pile, go the end of the row (where you cant be seen of course) put them in your belt-line and walk the fuck out! Thats it!
I tried just one game at first. So nervous. But did it, walked out and was free! It was the biggest rush. It was so easy and now I had a $50 game!
I kept doing it and started getting more at a time. Up to about 7 games maybe. Getting lists for friends at school and selling them for $15.

The years went on and I moved onto other things. Like, just about anything. I started feeling like I was absolutely invincible. I discovered a backpack does wonders. Walk into a store, fill it up, and you have food, clothes, red bull, beer, anything. Super-Wal Mart opened and it remained my favorite store to boost from.

I was 18, living on my friends parents couch. (he was in a group home because his mom tested dirty for meth) I had dropped out of high school and quit my job. And started REALLY wondering what it took to get caught. At this stage, I was stealing almost everytime I went into a store. Just for fun. And stealing a lot of DXM (robtussin cough syrup or coricidan) from pharmacies to get fucked up. Looking back, it was a shitty time in my life for a few good months.
I walked into SuperWalMart one cold November night in SoCal (palm springs area). I was going to get my camera (which I stole) developed , then steal that. I had an hour to kill, so thought I'd accomplish something I had always wanted to do. Go down every single isle in the store and get everything I could get, fill my backpack to the brim. So I did. Along the way, drank some sodas, did a few whippits, ate some food from the hot food area.
After about an hour, I went over to get my film. They said the price. "Oh, I was going to pay up at the front of the store.".."No, you have to pay here, sorry."..."Ok, I'll be back. I have to get the money from my car."
I went to the soda place up front and refilled my lemonade. Started walking casually, sipping it, outside. Smiled and said good night at the exit lady. I took one step out the front door and.....
"WALMART SECURITY!!!!!!" A huge, biker looking guy stepped RIGHT in front of me, maybe just over a foot or so to spare. Without thinking at all, I threw the cup of lemonade in his face, shoved him as hard as I could with one arm, and started running. Well, this would have worked great. He was temporarily blinded and could only reach an arm out to stop me. WOULD have worked great if it weren't for the second guy behind me. I got literally one step from here, had my arms behind my back and was slammed on the ground.
I lay on the ground, in complete shock. I didn't know what was going on. I hadn't registered in my head about getting caught, it simply wasn't a possibility. They were yelling at me to get up, but I was too stunned to move. After they grabbed my hair, I understood a little.
I started walking to the security room, defeated. "Now I have you for assault. All that just for some cookies?" said the lemonaded security guard. I got in the room and saw the second security guard. MOTHERFUCKER, I saw him shopping earlier. Never trust a dude with a slayer shirt and tattoos. Hes not really shopping.
Oh shit, my heads bleeding. I guess that what happens when you're slammed on the ground. The cop came, did the usual cop shit, asked me if I had ever been arrested before. "yeah, for burning an American Flag." At this, the biker security guard walked out of the room. I'm not kidding! he came back a minute later, took a deep breath, and sat down. "Sorry guys, its just that..." and went on about how he was a good patriot and was offended by me and had to restrain himself when I said that.
They told me proudly that I was the 109th shoplifter caught, took my picture and put it on "the wall of shame". I wanted to laugh. I actually did start smiling. Just between me and my friends I know ALONE, we had boosted 200 times easy from that store. If they only knew....
Well the cop told me I was going to jail for commercial burglary. Not petty theft for the $53 of food, jeans, and shavers I took. Because I had prior intent upon coming to the store (dont ever say you were planning that. You're naive, you forgot your money or something on the way to the checkout, or just dont say anything) Oh, the cop asked me questions about my head injury. Was I ok, did I need hospital treatment. Did I want to press charges? I looked at the sec. guard, the one who I threw lemonade in his face and said "I don't know, are YOU pressing charges?" and we sort of both agreed to forget about that to avoid a big mess on both our halves.
Went to Indio jail for 4 days (fuck, dont commit crimes on friday!) and pled to a dropped misdemenor petty theft, 3 years informal probation and a few hundred in court fines. I went back a few times and stole though of course.
It took another time getting caught at a different place to totally steer me away from shoplifting. Lesson learned kids: Be sly and not cocky like me. You can at all times get caught. Be cool about it and you'll last a lifetime.


----------



## jokey_bogus

horrible turn out but great story.

i dont really understand how wal-mart even survives i mean there has to be more people stealing than buying. maybe not. but i love flying that sign on a sunny day right on they're front corner.


----------



## veggieguy12

Good story! Thanks...

Can you add a .GIF image of that lemonade being thrown at the Loss Prevention dude?


----------



## Shoestring

*Good story!
I remember doing the same at Wal+Mart too. Jeans, CD's, Cassettes, booze, etc...
Finally after being caught when I least expected it, I was scared to ever do it again after that! (Just the thought of the security saying those famous words of, "Excuse me. This is store security")! Whew! Never again!*


----------



## pillowtron

i got busted for stealing as well.

probation for a year, about a grand in fines. 

shit was weak.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Damn that sucks doode!! I havent been caught to this day, I hope I dont slip up some day.


----------



## Ravie

man, never been caught at walmart, even though ive probably stolen more than i can count from there. but i did steal like around a grand worth of jewelry from this one place over a week long period and finally got caught near the end of the week. it was only a matter of time though, i was dumb. got 20 hours of community service, $800 of fines, and probation for a year over on pair of earrings. blah! now i just shoplist easy shit. today i "liberated" an $8 mood ring just for the pure retarded price.


----------



## Dmac

no matter how good or crafty you are at liberating merchandise from the big stores, it is only a matter of time before you get pinched. the more you do it, the greater the chances of being cought in the act. i was lucky and it was something cheap when i got nailed, got off with a fine and court costs.


----------



## Komjaunimas

dmac66 said:


> no matter how good or crafty you are at liberating merchandise from the big stores, it is only a matter of time before you get pinched. the more you do it, the greater the chances of being cought in the act. i was lucky and it was something cheap when i got nailed, got off with a fine and court costs.



Thats why many shoplifters in europe that i know "migrate" live few weeks there, few there and never stay in one particular place, even cashiers will remember you aphter youve been into the store for 20th time spending 10 minutes in there and only purchasing a pack of tea or nothing at all


----------



## RebeccaSoup

NickCofphee said:


> After reading "You can at all times get caught.





case in point. watch your asses, kids.

i watch mine.

TARGET SELLS PURSE SIZED SPACEBAGS NOW.


----------



## daveycrockett

all i saw was dont trust a dude in a slayer shirt and tattoos , fuck you.


----------



## p4r4d0x

NickCofphee said:


> After reading "If you where at wal-mart at 4:00 in the morning",


 lol 


> They said the price. "Oh, I was going to pay up at the front of the store.".."No, you have to pay here, sorry."..."Ok, I'll be back. I have to get the money from my car."


That isn't a good line. Saying you're still shopping is better.


> I took one step out the front door and.....


Wait for it...


> "WALMART SECURITY!!!!!!"


Awww Shit.


> Without thinking at all, I threw the cup of lemonade in his face, shoved him as hard as I could with one arm


lol, ninja status 


> WOULD have worked great if it weren't for the second guy behind me.


smh there's always a second guy


> MOTHERFUCKER, I saw him shopping earlier. Never trust a dude with a slayer shirt and tattoos.


smh they were watching you the whole time


> The cop came, did the usual cop shit, asked me if I had ever been arrested before. "yeah, for burning an American Flag."


roflmao

I haven't been straight up caught for stealing from a big box store.
But when I was in 4th grade me and all my dirty ghetto kids friends would run up in the Walmart and get down.
I would always go cigarettes (this was before they were moved behind the counter, in my day they were right across from the magazines customers would grab them themselves, then take them to the register. I would casually stroll up, grab a mag lean on the wall o smokes and pull a casper.
I did that everyday for 3 years getting around 35 packs each day.
Nobody suspected a thing.
Worked very well for me, who expects a 4th grader.
The only time I got kicked out was when in the 6th grade me and my same friends were having a spange competition inside their store and we got rounded up and kicked out.
smh damn kids.


----------



## Psi em

I worked at Walmart for three years! Watching people get tackled at the front door was one of the few good things next to the exotic women. Once saw two husky men do a twin combined midair somersault through the sliding doors. The guy was stealing a pair of shoes. He was able to hop back onto his feet and run into the darkness.
---
Many employees hate their jobs and could care less if they eye you stealing small stuff. And people are worked so hard that they become pretty oblivious to what's going on around you. Just don't be a douche about it. I'd call security on you just for the entertainment if you're a douche. I used to wink at the girls I caught stealing make-up. Sometimes it was to signal that they should be more careful and sometimes it was to let them know they were doing an awesome job. A little constructive criticism.


----------



## DikembeMuhobo

fuck walmart.
a som3thing by me.

not watchin mad stolen dvds on a short bus.
not smokin from a lightsaber that jim motha fuckin morphine (the 2nd) found us.
in some donation bin or so i think it went my friends but then again i get fucked up and lose some thoughts from start to end. 
batteries not stolen from walmart on a regular basis.
to bring the light up in the night i shine to find beautiful dirty faces.
not my safety pins nor my vitamins that allow me to balance between extreme healthy and destructive things.
i did not go fishing with stolen line lures and hooks today.
i do not have stolen cliff bars in my pack so please just don't ask okay? 
taking only what you need lets your heart transmute the greed and the universe has your back i feel and so i say, you see.


----------

